# 6 week old akc black lab



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I have 1 registered black female lab left from my litter of 11 pups.
She is a beautiful little pup. She will be 6 weeks old 8/15/13 $400.00 or make offer. 
Both parents are big blocky headed dogs that retrieve and hunt very well.
Call Renae at 801-776-1879


----------

